# Meter Base Horn Bypass



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It's entirely possibly if the meter socket is not obsolete. For instance, Milbank makes many meter sockets where the enclosure is identical and they simply install different guts, for instance without any bypass or with horn bypass. Lever bypass is a different animal entirely and those enclosures are much larger.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Some meter sockets do have replacement parts that you can get.

IMO you should get other meter socket and take out the hor bypass part and put it on the meter socket..

You should check the POCO for their requirement and type of meter socket they allow in your area..

I know majory of them do required horn bypass in first place...


----------



## AmishCountrySparky (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

I see that both Eaton and Siemens have a horn kit so you might get lucky - http://www.homedepot.com/p/Eaton-Meter-Breaker-Horn-Bypass-Kit-MBHBPKIT/202276020
https://www.downloads.siemens.com/d...aspx?pos=download&fct=getasset&id1=BTLV_39999


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

What does this horn bypass do? I looked at the link and couldn't figure it out.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Service Call said:


> What does this horn bypass do? I looked at the link and couldn't figure it out.


The poco meter tech connects a set of jumper cables to the "horns" before installing or removing a meter. It's basically a poor man's way of providing bypass without the expense of a lever bypass meter socket.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Basucally a attachment point for POCO jumper cable for bypass the meter while they can remove or install the meter without inturpt the service source.. 
It pretty much standard for majorty of POCO requirement..

But becarefull with larger services ( above 200 amp ) read their green book ( POCO rules ) carefully.. They are very spefically what they want for larger services...


----------

